# Hightrees House, Nightingale Lane



## Hill-billies (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all,
I've created this forum for anyone living in Hightrees House, Nightingale Lane, SW12, London.  Any questions about the building, community notices, etc etc, post them here.
I found it really hard to get info when I first arrived here (e.g. boring stuff like whether the rubbish is collected on the weekend!) and only recently found out about the planned renovations, so this forum is a place to share information, questions and experiences.
Enjoy!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 10, 2011)

You might be the only person living there on this forum.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 10, 2011)

I knew a young woman with a flat there, way back in the 1980s when the world was young. IIRC she became a lady of negotiable affection. Sort of fits with how the area was then - on the border been respectable and disreputable.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 10, 2011)

Hill-billies said:


> Hi all,
> I've created this forum for anyone living in Hightrees House....... so this forum is a place to share information, questions and experiences.
> Enjoy!


When you say you have created this forum do you mean you've started a thread with your first post on boards that are the result of the work of the the editor and a small band of volunteers (of which you are not one) or have you forgotten to add a link to a forum you have created somewhere else? Which you should ask permission to do first.
[dim view] Either way you seem to be a bit short on the manners front. [/dim view]


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 10, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When you say you have created this forum do you mean you've started a thread with your first post on boards that are the result of the work of the the editor and a small band of volunteers (of which you are not one) or have you forgotten to add a link to a forum you have created somewhere else? Which you should ask permission to do first.
> [dim view] Either way you seem to be a bit short on the manners front. [/dim view]



TBF, they live in Balham and admit it, so they're probably a bit "special" IYSWIM.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 10, 2011)

Perhaps you could inject some life into the Balham Forum, it's looking very quiet almost deserted!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't get why, given that Hightrees House is presumably one building, why putting notes through doors or a poster on the main door with an email address, or announcement of a formation of a Tenants Association wasn't a preliminary course of action, or does the OP never venture away from a computer screen?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 10, 2011)

You're being very acerbic with this chap. Does this mean that I can't have a subforum for everyone who lives at my address, so that we can start threads reminding each other to order pet food and pick up the children from escrima classes?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 10, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> You're being very acerbic with this chap.


Yes, I am in quite a snippy mood this evening. It's been a trying week.


Maurice Picarda said:


> Does this mean that I can't have a subforum for everyone who lives at my address, so that we can start threads reminding each other to order pet food and pick up the children from escrima classes?


You've managed happily without so far, but on the other hand, you have contributed to these boards, and moreover with wit, more often than not, so I'd probably leave off the hard stare over the top of my specs. You'd probably get a sideways glance plus a raised eyebrow.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2011)

There's a famous case in Estoppel to which High Trees House was party. Old Tom Denning making it real back in the day.

Perhaps I could  start a forum for devotees?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 10, 2011)

That's a different building iirc.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 10, 2011)

Ooh no, it's not, I googled. It's just Hightrees House used to be High Trees House. I wonder if that's Estate Agent re-branding or summat?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2011)

Not sure. Maybe just freshening it up a bit. Nothing untoward happened there that might put the public off.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 11, 2011)

No but I can imagine Estate Agents being alarmed by the idea that initially it was hard to get anyone to move in, so much so that the rent was halved.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 11, 2011)

Does Du Cane Court have it's own Interweb forum too, then?

E2a: seems it's got a Facebook Group

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2349649303


----------



## Hill-billies (Jan 16, 2012)

I've started a new forum as a 'google group'.  If you are interested please go to http://groups.google.com/group/hightrees-house-residents
or go to google groups and search for hightrees house.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> There's a famous case in Estoppel to which High Trees House was party. Old Tom Denning making it real back in the day.
> 
> Perhaps I could start a forum for devotees?


 
I used to get a shiver of nerdy legal  excitement every time I cycled past there. Running around in my head all the exciting details of promissory estoppel*.  It was Denning making up legal principles to get the result he thought was just

*I never really understood promissory estoppel and am perfectly content that I never will


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

That was Tom Denning back in the day; as a consequence he was also a bit of a hero for undergrads, if that's not too weird 

Estoppel's not to complicated - as with many legal principles, a half decent flow chart helps.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you 





London_Calling said:


> That was Tom Denning back in the day; as a consequence he was also a bit of a hero for undergrads, if that's not too weird
> 
> Estoppel's not to complicated - as with many legal principles, a half decent flow chart helps.


Can you explain what Estoppel is and who Tom Denning is/was?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

Denning was an imaginative reformer who represented a new generation and fresh approach. In the 50s and 60s he wasn't quite the Rolling Stones of the Court of Appeal but he shook up the place, and at a time it badly neeeded to be more adventurous.

He had that Hamphire burr, a lot like John Arlott and a bit like Mike Channon. He was also Hon. Pressy of our debating society. Lovely fellar, though somewhat infirm when I met him

Estoppal relates to Contract Law only:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estoppel_in_English_law


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 16, 2012)

Tom Denning aka Lord Denning, one of the best regarded UK judges of then 20th century. A hero to many law students and lawyersfor his no bullshit attitude to making decisions he thought were just, regardless of what the law said they should be.

Estoppel is a legal principle that stops people doing stuff. You cant put my rent up because you promised you wouldn't and in reliance on that promise I have done something .

I never really got into estoppel so cant give any better examples


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 16, 2012)

Blast you and your lightning fingers London_Calling


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

BooYAH!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers!


----------

